# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me Band Camp Stories

## ThePhobiaViewed

Well band camp starts in less than a week and I know some of you out there have to be in band so share your favorite band camp stories. Actually anything related to band, music, gigs, whatever, just tell us your funny stories.

I'll start with two...

One time at band camp there was a car parked in the parking lot where we learn our show. It was pretty small and crappy and would be fine if it was moved like 5 spaces down, so every guy in the band goes to the front of the car and picks it up and pivots it to a 45 degree angle, then runs to the back and straighten it out. Well our band directors caught us when it was at a huge angle so we had to leave it like that. The person never would have known otherwise.

We have band first period of the school day and we would go out and practice the show on the football field. Well this one neighbor hated us because we'd play so early so one day he comes over and starts mouthing off to the band director and so he calls into the school for the police and the guy (who we call Bob because he had a "Bob's Beast" license plate) takes off running and we chase him and he drives away and then we spent an hour after school looking for him, looking in people garages lol and just having fun being detectives.

I'll post more when I think of them but lets hear some others ::banana:: .

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

This one time... in band camp...

Nah, I've never been to band camp, or seen one for that matter.

*prays for hot band camp sex tales*

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> This one time... in band camp...
> 
> Nah, I've never been to band camp, or seen one for that matter.



Well you are lucky because its alot of walking in straight lines and then turning perfectly while listening to a loud plastic cowbell. We work harder in bandcamp than in tennis. Then we learn the drill for our show and instead of giving it to us ahead of time we learn it one move at a time so it is painfully slow with lots of standing there time. 

Anyone who isn't in band is missing out because the craziest things happen and it teaches you to always be on your toes to check for pranks (us trombonists stealing the music from under your seat with our slides, or fake sneezing with our water spray bottles, and then theres the ice in the mouthpiece so when the go to play they cant and make a fool of themselves, and the all time favorite the icy-hot on the mouthpiece ::D: )

----------


## Zazy

Hehe well i just got back from band camp this week ( i play the saxaphone). Well the girls shared one room and the boys shared another, but on the first night we all went into the boys room and had a party, and well lets just say there was some streaking, and then our band teacher walked in. We realy didnt get into that much truble we just were not allowed to do any fun stuff. Then on the last night we had another party and we all egged the teachers cabin. 

I know they might not seem very funny, but they were if you were there.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

We had a band trip to Virginia Beach in June and played at Busch Gardens (we played for like 20 minutes total for a 4 day trip). We had too strict rules. Girls were on one floor and boys were on another and you weren't allowed on each others floors. Everywhere you went you had to go with a partner. We did have alot of fun getting kicked off of go-karts at this one place though.

While I'm here I'll tell the story of Pistachio. See Pistachio is this kid who moved to our school in ninth grade. He kinda had a mustache thing going so we call him Pistachio (makes sense right?). Well everywhere he goes he religiously carries this Dream Theater keyboard book with him (its not even his, someone bought it for him but he never paid them back). We always have fun stealing it and his other stuff. He also lost his band uniform hat (band uniforms are outrageously expensive and these uniforms are brand new). He plays the Baritone (explains alot right there (maybe only musicians will get that but lets say its barely a step below the viola:p)). He uses a school baritone and for some reason it comes apart where the bell connects (its not supposed to) so when we stand behind the endzone waiting before a game, we always take it apart and he freaks out. 

Also at one game he lost the thing that u press down on a valve (theres the rod that comes up and then a round piece usually with mother of pearl screws on, he lost the round thing). Also we get the 3rd quarter off during games and leave our instruments in the stands and my friend would always drink his free soda and then stick the can in the baritons so it would barely play. It was funny watching him try to get it out everygame. As I think of more stories about him or experience any new ones I'll post them.

----------


## Lamneth-25

Not and band _camp_ story but...

Once we were going to a competition and I was trumpet section leader at the time.  This one trumpet player named Anthony really really sucked and he didn't care at all a total asshole.  Me and some other trumpets hid his hat, his mouthpiece and his gloves so he couldn't march in the show.  We hated him that much be cause we knew he would fuck up the entire show.  It worked and out band director yelled at him for not having the stuff LOL!!! :woohoo:  ::evil::

----------

